# Spiked Ceiling of Death



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I just finished this "how to" for a 4' x 7' x 10' room with a spiked ceiling that lowers.
http://www.garageofterror.com/crushhome.html


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that looks so cool! Great job! I just wish the video wasn't Mac only...


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

This link will work for the movie.
crushroom video by jamesb_42 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid234.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid234.photobucket.com/albums/ee44/jamesb_42/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ee44/jamesb_42/skullroom


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great work!
Very Indian Jones of you


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just the title "Spiked Ceiling of Death". Gotta love it.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice job!! & Thanks for the how too..


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that is way cool! Defiantly worth doing right?


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

When your adult friends say "OK, this is creapy...you can stop now!", then you know it was worth the effort.


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, VERY nice!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awsomee job. I'm sure that'll get a scream or two.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that is very cool , love the way the spikes disappear and then come back .
great job


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

WoW!!!! what a cool set-up on the easy side but a great prop love it I sent ya a massage awhile back wondering if your were going to finish the how to, I guess I found my answer great how too and awesome work on the prop and the idea with the spikes through the skull is a great touch....great work...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang I like this prop!!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice but what about that Fortune Teller? I would like to see how the head is mounted. Very cool how it moves towards the crowd.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I am working on that one too. That is a little more complicated so it is taking me some time (plus I've started a new little project that is distracting me from the task).


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is what I call spike tv.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

I love the fortune teller and the spikes! It looks fantastic.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is very cool. I bet you scared many a TOT.


----------

